# New Litter from Blue Pied Mom and Silver Dad..but bad news 2



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

So my pied blue is a lovely lady and a good momma....but I am really being thrown a curve ball. 
I have three more born with tail kinks. That's two from the last show breeding I did...and 3 from this one. 
The mice are distantly related. One grandfather on one side is the great grandfather on another. It's pretty distant for mice! 
So why the tail kinks? 
Is it something I am doing? 
Is there something I can do now? 
I had a runt with two tail kinks and two babies with one kink. I culled the runt tonight and I will cull the other two kinked pups tomarrow...which leaves her with five. 
Their color is also not coming in solid and I am wondering if I have pied. That would be really wacky since there are no visible pied parents on the pedigree of the father. Which I have up to three generations. 
Oy.

Any idea on the origins of tail kinks?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I would definitely talk to the person you got the foundation stock from. This sounds like something they'd want to know, and also something they maaaaay not have warned you about.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I think there might be a dietary factor to tail kinks...but I dunno... I've only ever had a few kinked tails here and there...I think they were all somewhat related...but I don't believe it is any simple genetic thing. I've also seen a few minor kinks at birth that straightened out by weaning (which could be caused by wierd positioning in the womb).

As far as the spots, they definitely look pied. Remember that a pedigree doesn't tell you everything...just because everyone in the ped is self...doesn't mean there weren't any pied siblings to the mice in the ped......and also recessive genes can hide for quite a few generations, even with pretty close inbreeding.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm assuming you got them from Beth? If so, talk to her about it. I got my Blues from hee and she gave me a heads up to watch out for tail kinks because they pop up on a rare occasion. I've only ever had it pop up once and that was in my TH line, so I guess I've been pretty lucky.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I sent a PM to the breeder. But it's someone pretty well know and their stock came from someone else pretty well known. But I did contact for suggestion.



Stina said:


> I think there might be a dietary factor to tail kinks...but I dunno... I've only ever had a few kinked tails here and there...I think they were all somewhat related...but I don't believe it is any simple genetic thing. I've also seen a few minor kinks at birth that straightened out by weaning (which could be caused by wierd positioning in the womb).
> 
> As far as the spots, they definitely look pied. Remember that a pedigree doesn't tell you everything...just because everyone in the ped is self...doesn't mean there weren't any pied siblings to the mice in the ped......and also recessive genes can hide for quite a few generations, even with pretty close inbreeding.


The mice are all on Native Earth...so I am pretty sure diet should not be a problem. But hmmm hopefully any very minor kinks will work out.

The pied thing is very true. And a pleasant surprise! I was pretty sure that one has a nice headspot.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I guess that means I should watch the babies from the female I studded with you <3

That sucks but maybe its good that you're seeing it now and not later, so you can figure out where it came from.

Pied babies are adorable..they look all mottled :3


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I haven't had a tail kink in AGES and I think its since I started adding dog food to my native earth/ht diet. Either way...I still don't think it is a simple recessive or anything like that. When I've gotten kinks its been 1 or 2 in a litter that had a pretty good number of babies...and breeding the same parents again they didn't produce more.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I get tail kinks occasionally.I do think that apart from damaged/injured ones that it's inherited.I cull the afflicted from my breeding programmes. As setbacks go there's plenty of things that I consider worse than the odd tail kink.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I should add that I've never bred animals that had kinked tails.....


----------

